# Post pics of your 20" oldschool bmx bikes



## birdzgarage (Dec 13, 2020)

Let's see your 20 old school bmx bikes.i know there are some nice ones in your collections out there.keep it under 1990 as it kinda becomes mid school at that point.












































This is my 1983 Robinson pro like I had as a kid.my 1975 schwinn scrambler is the first year of production for the line.this one is lightly upgraded sporting a killer set of bmx products motomag twos.


----------



## phantom (Dec 13, 2020)

82 Ross


----------



## sworley (Dec 14, 2020)

@birdzgarage That Scrambler is KILLER! 

Here's my contribution (though since sold earlier this fall) - hope that's OK. 1987 GT Pro Performer.


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 14, 2020)

October 1976 DG


----------



## Rusthound (Dec 15, 2020)

1973ish  Norco.  Looks like nearly one of the first BMX bikes


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2020)

Here's a few...some are sold, some I still have...





















































Enjoy Yall!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2020)

Lonestar said:


> Here's a few...some are sold, some I still have...
> 
> View attachment 1320326
> 
> ...



Sorry Birdzgarage, the white Detour is a '90..."mid school" whoops!


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 15, 2020)

Only original 20 inch I have left.  Original 1980 Moosegoose.  Has original Mongoose snakebelly tires.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Only original 20 inch I have left.  Original 1980 Moosegoose.  Has original Mongoose snakebelly tires.
> 
> View attachment 1320539
> 
> ...



Wow, that's amazing! A keeper for sure!


----------



## marching_out (Dec 15, 2020)

Same as above...some I still have, some I've passed along to a new owner.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 15, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Only original 20 inch I have left.  Original 1980 Moosegoose.  Has original Mongoose snakebelly tires.
> 
> View attachment 1320539
> 
> ...



Wow! That moosegoose is amazing.now that is a really rare bike.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Here's a Mongoose I picked up a while back, rides nice!


----------



## GTBruiser (Dec 19, 2020)

Mongoose Motomag


----------



## GTBruiser (Dec 19, 2020)

Phantom Scrambler


----------



## macr0w (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m Riding Mine At 44 years Old


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 31, 2020)

We have sum rare ☝️ ones also we ride them


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

Only 44 good for you, pedal hard it will keep you young . Killer bikes by the way


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm a sucker for a muscle bike and apparently so are you ,haha


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 31, 2020)

Muscle Bikes 3speed/5 speed Shifters Ride them to


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

Im jealous of your weather and a bunch of your bikes. I'm glad to still be able to ride a 20 inch bike, I can ride the actual bikes I did a kid. I fixed up this 80's California for my brother in law, I need to find a scrambler for my collection. That is not BMX but it is western flyer I found in a barn.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 31, 2020)

Nice, but none of those are old school bmx bikes.there is a whole section for muscle bikes.as far as the newer bmx stuff,maybe start your own thread for those.as the title states,this is for showing off old school bmx bikes.thanks guys.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry , what years do you consider old /mid /new ? I just get excited to show my bikes


birdzgarage said:


> Nice, but none of those are old school bmx bikes.there is a whole section for muscle bikes.as far as the newer bmx stuff,maybe start your own thread for those.as the title states,this is for showing off old school bmx bikes.thanks guys.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

I know kids were making anything they could into BMX early on, what was the first bike marketed as an actual BMX bike with tube forks?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

I read the post Pre 1990 so my California fits in.


----------



## carbon8 (Dec 31, 2020)

View attachment 1330188


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 1, 2021)

Coasterbrake, roughly 1974 plus or minus a year.  These are cover shots from mid 74


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2021)

I was right there age wise, hold over bikes from my 5 older brothers hampered my bicycle advancement. I did ave a Huffy thunder when I was in second grade, if I grew up in western NY maybe true BMX riding might have bitten deeper. Plenty of racing and jumping  in my youth but limited organized competition. I do love a sweeet BMX all day. Happy New year 


Tom Hand said:


> Coasterbrake, roughly 1974 plus or minus a year. These are cover shots from mid 74


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 1, 2021)

You can see how the 75 bikes are changing.


----------



## carbon8 (Jan 1, 2021)

'84 CW


----------



## Jackpop (Jan 2, 2021)

My Flamboyant Red 76 Scrambler, Silver Mist 78 Scrambler and 79 Mongoose Motomag


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 3, 2021)

Tom Hand said:


> You can see how the 75 bikes are changing.



So right about 74/75 we start to see straight tube forks and more traditional BMX bars. The guys racing in 74 with ape hangers is hilarious. Thanks for the info


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jan 5, 2021)

Here are my Sonic 6 bikes. If anyone has one they want to part with then let me know. Mrjason5135@gmail.com or Instagram @carnationvideos

YouTube - Car Nation Videos

Or if you simply want to post a picture and I’ll be more Than happy to give you some information about your Sonic 6. I kinda took it upon myself to learn about this particular bike.

btw whoever has the red mongoose that bad boy is nice!


----------



## Vbushnell (Jan 13, 2021)

Two bikes.   One freestyle one BMX.  Both I did a complete custom build on.  Skyway was built for someone and the Schwinn is here with me waiting on my youngest to out grow his mini Scrambler.


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jan 14, 2021)

carbon8 said:


> '84 CW
> 
> View attachment 1330512




I can’t stop looking at this bike. I just have to ask, is she for sale ?


----------



## carbon8 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mrjason5135 said:


> I can’t stop looking at this bike. I just have to ask, is she for sale ?



Sorry mate, There are no plans to ever sell it. I'm really glad you like it. It gets lots of attention at the shows and has won numerous awards. I had 2 nice race bikes as a kid and the phase 1 was one of them so that's why I would never sell. I had this one custom finished with hand sprayed letters on the frame.


----------



## macr0w (Jan 31, 2021)

1979 MotoMag.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 11, 2021)

1983 Quadangle that I've owned since about 1987.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 11, 2021)

Dug this out of a garage. Anybody know what this is? Any interested parties PM me.


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 11, 2021)

1975 mongoose recently picked up


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 11, 2021)

*1982 motomag *


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 11, 2021)

I have been dying to own a bike I could post on this thread, well here it is. It took awhile but I found the same bike I had new as a kid. Missing green fenders and front number plate. I don't recall what number was on my original.Does anyone know if the numbers have any indication of age or anything like that?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 12, 2021)

First year unrestored NOS Sunset Orange Scrambler I bought from a Mad BMX Collector about 18 years ago.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 13, 2021)

@carbon8 

Awesome Phaze1! Never have seen a painted one before. Only ones I’ve seen were chrome. Personally owned 2 chrome ones. Broke one at the lightning bolt while riding it. Wish I had kept the other one


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 13, 2021)

@PennyPrince 

I’m sorry to let you know, but that frame is actually a Royce Union. The tell is the strengthening brace from the seat post tube to the down tube. Mongoose frame doesn‘t have that brace. I’ve owned a dozen Mongeese over the years and a few Royce Union.
still a cool bike though


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 13, 2021)

I beg the differ, the serial number is correct,  the welds on the neck are correct for a 76' and, unless you can provide proff that  this is a fake! Or Royce  union.... i researched these for a while...images are from mongoose archive and of my serial number


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 13, 2021)

That lower gusset is a feature of early and rare mongoose frames.that is definatly not a royce union.


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 13, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> That lower gusset is a feature of early and rare mongoose frames.that is definatly not a royce union.



Thank you! I'm sorry but i get sensitive to being somewhat "called out"


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 13, 2021)

I hear you.when it comes to the early stuff,if you know then you know.killer frame dude.those first frames just dont come up to often.most people dont know what they are.


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 13, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> I hear you.when it comes to the early stuff,if you know then you know.killer frame dude.those first frames just dont come up to often.most people dont know what they are.



Yeah,  well said, if you know, you know. I've searched for one of these for a while and when I least expected it, found tossed in someone yard and orginal owner said make him an offer and he took it! You just dont see these gusset frames at all....like you said, ita not a common frame..


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 13, 2021)

Apologies to you. on my tiny cell phone screen I didn’t notice the offset head tube. My bad.


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 13, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Apologies to you. on my tiny cell phone screen I didn’t notice the offset head tube. My bad.


----------



## carbon8 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> @carbon8
> 
> Awesome Phaze1! Never have seen a painted one before. Only ones I’ve seen were chrome. Personally owned 2 chrome ones. Broke one at the lightning bolt while riding it. Wish I had kept the other one



Thanks man! yes, 98% were chrome and CW did have powder options but not many chose that. The most famous was Tracer Finn's yellow one. I have personally seen a couple white ones; phaze 1 and phaze 1 mini and I've seen a black one but that's it. I bought one in Nov. of '83 serial #142. Sold it about 3 years later after neighborhood kid kept bugging me to buy it. I rode and jumped the heck out of it but no issues with it. I did a custom color and hand sprayed stencils on this one.


----------



## macr0w (Feb 23, 2021)

I just put this 79 Schwinn Mag Scrambler together.
I'm still waiting on the correct brake caliper to show up and I'm looking for a Schwinn seat too but, here it is for now.


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 23, 2021)

macr0w said:


> I just put this 79 Schwinn Mag Scrambler together.
> I'm still waiting on the correct brake caliper to show up and I'm looking for a Schwinn seat too but, here it is for now.
> 
> View attachment 1362686very nice


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 27, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> First year unrestored NOS Sunset Orange Scrambler I bought from a Mad BMX Collector about 18 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1356831



Here is the 1975 sales catalog insert introducing the Scrambler. My photo shows the image blown up and framed.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 27, 2021)

Original Huffy Cheater Slick


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 27, 2021)

That is not a bmx bike.wrong thread dude.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 28, 2021)

My bad - correction noted


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 2, 2021)

A little closer but no cigar.this thread is for old school pre 90 20" bmx bikes.if you are not sure what you have, do a little research before posting in specific threads.or maybe start an x games bike thread.thanks man.


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 5, 2021)

Couple of Scramblers  and a Sting


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 5, 2021)

Vbushnell said:


> Couple of Scramblers  and a Sting View attachment 1367664
> 
> View attachment 1367665
> View attachment 1367666View attachment 1367667
> ...




You lucky dog, nice bikes. Now I know where to go when I'm ready for one haha


----------



## Vbushnell (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you. 
those are all gone.  Members of The CABE now own a few of them.    There will be more.   I’m always looking for good Schwinn BMX project.   Right now working on a nice campus Green Fastback.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 20, 2021)

1987 HARO sport


----------



## REC (Mar 22, 2021)

Moved - post


----------



## Astroyama (Apr 20, 2021)

Finally finished up an "Arlen Ness" inspired Resto-Mod 1982 Schwinn Predator-Cromo BMX I used to ride growing up as a kid before acquiring motorcycles.  
Luckily, I had the Joy of befriending Arlen Ness at a very early age, as he came to town regularly for our annual event, usually with a new wicked "Hamster" bike build each year...Totally Rad Stuff.
Anyway, Arlen always said & preached...NO STOCK BIKES!
Thus, this build theme "No Stock Bikes" was to take nothing special and make it something special.
Whereas I chose to utilize our zip code 605 State Flag Colors as the core theme, and I had the OG # Plate to blend.
I like the way this BMX turned out utilizing translucent blue powder coat over original chrome plating...now the whole things looks anodized.   Lots of other details too...
Thanks for this thread BirdzGarage.
RIP Arlen Ness...I appreciate you!!!
God Speed~


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 23, 2021)

Astroyama said:


> Finally finished up an "Arlen Ness" inspired Resto-Mod 1982 Schwinn Predator-Cromo BMX I used to ride growing up as a kid before acquiring motorcycles.
> Luckily, I had the Joy of befriending Arlen Ness at a very early age, as he came to town regularly for our annual event, usually with a new wicked "Hamster" bike build each year...Totally Rad Stuff.
> Anyway, Arlen always said & preached...NO STOCK BIKES!
> Thus, this build theme "No Stock Bikes" was to take nothing special and make it something special.
> ...



Man! Is that thing nice!!


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 23, 2021)

1987 HARO master preservation.  Added some new pieces but mostly , the bike is original.


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 26, 2021)

Little collection


----------



## Jawn (Apr 26, 2021)

1983 Puch Trak Pro. Made in Wayne, NJ by Speed Unlimited.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 26, 2021)

My early 75 schwinn scrambler


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 26, 2021)

And an early VW vert!


----------



## Kansan (May 2, 2021)

.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 4, 2021)

1982 mongoose motomag 
For sale as well $1250
Completely refurbished all new parts and some NOS parts.


----------



## GTBruiser (May 6, 2021)

Dyno VFR from 1989


----------



## GTBruiser (May 7, 2021)

Huffy Trax


----------



## PennyPrince (May 9, 2021)

Bad ass!


----------



## undercover_poe (May 9, 2021)

I still have all of them And still ride every single one.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 9, 2021)

Now your just showing off!! Hahaha very nice collection.

First 2 bikes tho, jaw droppers.... very nice!


----------



## undercover_poe (May 9, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> Now your just showing off!! Hahaha very nice collection.
> 
> First 2 bikes tho, jaw droppers.... very nice!



Thanks. These two Survivors are my favorite also.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 9, 2021)

The bmx  resurgence is something I did not see coming! 

It's making my schwinn collection dip!


----------



## smittygti (May 12, 2021)

AMF barn find


----------



## smittygti (May 12, 2021)

Vintage Schwinn I picked up


----------



## smittygti (May 12, 2021)

Team Murray I found a few weeks ago


----------



## Lonestar (May 12, 2021)

smittygti said:


> Vintage Schwinn I picked up
> 
> View attachment 1410389
> 
> ...



I dig that wall-mount. Very cool! Can you tell me the mfg or where to find one?


----------



## smittygti (May 13, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> I dig that wall-mount. Very cool! Can you tell me the mfg or where to find one?



TFJ wall mount - found it on Amazon


----------



## Lonestar (May 13, 2021)

smittygti said:


> TFJ wall mount - found it on Amazon



Right on, thanks smittygti!


----------



## PennyPrince (May 14, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> I dig that wall-mount. Very cool! Can you tell me the mfg or where to find one?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/284064938685?campid=5335809022


----------



## PennyPrince (May 14, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> I dig that wall-mount. Very cool! Can you tell me the mfg or where to find one?



I bought mine from ebay, if I remember they were alot cheaper.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 14, 2021)

smittygti said:


> TFJ wall mount - found it on Amazon



I also shared a link on ebay. These mounts are very cool, I have 3 of my own and are great!


----------



## Lonestar (May 14, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> I also shared a link on ebay. These mounts are very cool, I have 3 of my own and are great! View attachment 1411454



Raider Nation, Baby!


----------



## PennyPrince (May 14, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Raider Nation, Baby!



Thanks right!! There is only one nation! #RAIDERSnation


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2021)




----------



## PennyPrince (May 25, 2021)

1982 Mongoose Motomag.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 25, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1418709
> 
> View attachment 1418710
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## GTBruiser (May 26, 2021)

I'm going to stretch the rules a bit and add this 1991 Predator Mag.  It has worn the old school Lesters, Toad Stools grips, knobby tires, Team Schwinn pad set and red cap saddle for 90 percent of its life.


----------



## birdzgarage (May 28, 2021)

Old school bmx.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 29, 2021)

Motomags!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 30, 2021)

Was nice to meet you yesterday.kool bus.


----------



## PennyPrince (May 30, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Was nice to meet you yesterday.kool bus.



Like wise!  Thanks!, 

 Hopefully we can meet up again soon at an other bike show


----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 25, 2021)

1981 Team Mongoose,  for sale, will post.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## PennyPrince (Jul 28, 2021)

1976 mongoose motomag


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jul 28, 2021)

Here’s the most Huffy Sonic 6 bikes


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 1, 2021)

'79 Tornado


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Mrjason5135 (Aug 2, 2021)

All very cool bikes


----------



## PennyPrince (Aug 11, 2021)

1979 supergoose


----------



## PennyPrince (Aug 11, 2021)

Trifecta


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Astroyama (Oct 11, 2021)

Not my bicycle or car, wish it was.
Enjoy.


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 29, 2021)

Let hear it for GT!!


----------



## PennyPrince (Oct 29, 2021)

🚨🚨🚨🚨🔥🔥🔥😍


----------



## Astroyama (Oct 31, 2021)

Quintessential BMX


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 2, 2021)

85 Redline


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 2, 2021)

1987 Dyno D-Tour survivor just like I had as a kid. Mom sold mine at a garage sale for $20 after I moved out. She didn't even give me the $20... Ugh


----------



## PennyPrince (Dec 2, 2021)

Absolutely. A beauty!


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 2, 2021)

Weekend pickup...

Complete 81 Mongoose Motomag


----------



## kshimp41 (Dec 2, 2021)

Circa 1977.


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 8, 2021)

'82 Diamond back Silver streak. My favorite rider...this thing flies!


----------



## 1937Zenith (Dec 10, 2021)

My 89 Robinson pro model


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 13, 2021)

Hers my daughter's 86 GT Performer all original except tires,grips and chain..


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## palepainter (Jan 11, 2022)

I had a large collection at one time.  20 or so.   I sold them all off but have kept this one.  It belonged to a buddy I use to race with back in PA. 








.


----------



## freddy (Jan 16, 2022)

I think is a mid 80's predator not sure



n this 



as found



99 California pro frame 



16 inch huffy sigma


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 17, 2022)

Haro SR-71 I recently did a resto mod on for a client.

Before





After


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> Hers my daughter's 86 GT Performer all original except tires,grips and chain..
> View attachment 1526737



Very nice!!!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2022)

1987 skyway street beat


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2022)

......


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 9, 2022)

Getting off track here.this thread is for old school bmx bikes.anything after late 80s you guys should start a mid school thread for that stuff.thanks.


----------



## lordscool (Mar 10, 2022)

1976 Raleigh Rampar with mostly original parts, and 1983 Diamond Back Silver Streak.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 20, 2022)

Just scored this survivor mid to late 70s royce union. Kool gift from a friend


----------



## birdzgarage (May 18, 2022)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 22, 2022)

Updated pics with the 401 flight cranks i just got


----------



## PennyPrince (May 22, 2022)

#pradonotorado 

Took the 81' supergoose out for some sun


----------



## birdzgarage (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 25, 2022)

A couple BMX bikes from high school circa 1974-1976



My first real BMX bike. 1974 Stingray, was red originally but painted orange because that was always my favorite color. Not a 5 speed, it is set up to change ratios for the track conditions. Tandem 5 speed rear hub, unknown (Worksman?) front hub spoked onto Scrambler 36 spoke rims with. 12g spokes. I may have one of the earliest intentional Layback Seatposts. Thr orange bars on the back were installed after I bent the post back where I wanted it.
Damme  I miss that orange Troxel seat.




1975 Yamaha Motobike.
Heavily modified, fork has both hydrauloc tubes, Swingarm stretched 4", Motobecane moped shocks, gusseting and Shimano disc brakes. Front hub is 10 speed Rear hub is disc brake 10 speed Mitsuboshi tires. Viscount MX seat. Need the one on DoND, but I am working out the Fundulation end of that. The 5 speed shifter is converted 3 speed twist grip like a throttle



1977 Schwinn Scrambler originally Kool Red (Radiant Red for the tekk guys).
Spray bomb black coming off with gasoline when it gets back to a normal price.



1978 Schwinn Hurricane. No story about it though.

Others I rescued from the Scrapyard



Huffy Thunder Road. I had all 3 styles, Fastback, Cantilever and Diamond but some photos are missing.



Huffy Thunder Road with Troxel Trackmaster rims.



Columbia ProAm 16" pit bike.


1984 Jamis Laser


This bike counts as mine, sort of.
I bought it from a Goodwill store in 1986.
My little brother Dave, 6 yrs old fell in love with it so I gave it to him.
In 2013 he gave it back to me for my bicycle museum that never came to be.
In 2018 I gave it back to him, and he was so happy to have his first bike back that he gave me his 1968 Apple Krate. 
My mom found that bike on the curb in 1992. It was supposed to go to me but my little brother Dave, then 12  fell in love with it and mom gave it to him.
(See a pattern forming here?)
Dave spent his allowance every week (and extra money my mom pulled out of thin air) on parts for that Laser. He put wheels with Bullseye hubs, an AME Rotor, the grips and pads and the MX brakes on it.
Then it was stolen. He got in his first fight over that bike when he found it a couple blocks away in a back yard half stripped.
I guess he won, since he brought the bike home and the Police showed up because the kid claimed Dave stole HIS bike.
Then mom produced the serial numbers of the bikes at the house. They looked at my 8 year old brother with a fresh black eye and a little bit of blood from his nose. After that they went back to the kids house, confiscated every bike there. The kid, who was 12 years old (older than my brother who was 8 by then), was arrested as a juvenile and ended up on juvenile probation. Dave spent the spring tracking down the missing parts the kid had sold off and had the bike mostly complete again by summer. He never lost it again and he is 42 this year.

I know a couple guys on here hate my stories because they are 5 pages long, off topic and all about me so "This ones for you".😎🤜😵‍💫


----------



## birdzgarage (May 27, 2022)

Put the nos guard on my 75.ill give the one that was on it to my friend that owns my old silver 75.it was missing.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 25, 2022)

Some of my 20 inch bmx stuff since i had the yellow one down.i have a 70 stingray that was converted to a bmx bike in the early 70s too.its an as found bike but i have to put a loaf seat and sissy bar to really ride it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## lordscool (Jul 12, 2022)

Just about done after hanging on the wall for 15 years.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 13, 2022)

That's definitely a mountain bike.not an old school 20" bmx bike as this thread is for


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 13, 2022)

Here's my 83 Quad that i bought from the original owner. He mistakenly removed the original powder blue paint many years ago so i decided to have it powder coated white to offset his OG blue parts . All parts are his old school parts with the exception of the newer SE blue skinwalls. Still a work in progress but cool to ride.


----------



## lordscool (Jul 13, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> That's definitely a mountain bike. not an old school 20" bmx bike as this thread is for



I's a 20" older bmx with gears. At least it's a different bike posted. No worse than banana seat bikes on here.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2022)

lordscool said:


> I's a 20" older bmx with gears. At least it's a different bike posted. No worse than banana seat bikes on here.



If you understood anything about early bmx,you would know why the banana seat bikes are on here.i started this thread for early bmx bikes up to the late 80s.if you read the beginning, you would know that.there is a whole section for mtb stuff.you can call it what you like,that is a mountain bike.


----------



## lordscool (Jul 14, 2022)

It doesn't say up to 80's it says
(Post pics of your 20" oldschool bmx bikes) It's a forum chill out. Remove it if you don't like it.​


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2022)

What ever man.its pretty clear.but you just keep doing as you please.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 14, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> Let's see your 20 old school bmx bikes.i know there are some nice ones in your collections out there.keep it under 1990 as it kinda becomes mid school at that point.
> View attachment 1319132
> 
> View attachment 1319133
> ...


----------



## Mark007 (Jul 14, 2022)

Sears Motocross/Bmx.


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jul 16, 2022)

Huffy Sonic 6 fan here… I have two 1989’s and one 1990.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jul 17, 2022)

Already posted my 89 Robinson pro model but here are some updated pics after throwing a set of GT Mohawk hub spokes on it. Looking a little more like it should


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 17, 2022)

77 Mongoose Motomag...


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 21, 2022)

Old Spiral "Track Equipped"...

One I wish I didn't sell...


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 22, 2022)

First off...this is a 16", so apologies, Jason!
I thought it would be ok to post since these are very scarce. I found this one in the trash in WNY & sold it when I moved to TX...

Polish-made Regal 16" BMX...looks like the decals are a Redline copy!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2022)

Its early bmx so it fits in


Lonestar said:


> First off...this is a 16", so apologies, Jason!
> I thought it would be ok to post since these are very scarce. I found this one in the trash in WNY & sold it when I moved to TX...
> 
> Polish-made Regal 16" BMX...looks like the decals are a Redline copy!
> ...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2022)

Stuff on my desk


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 22, 2022)

More crap on my desk


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## RVD_79 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 27, 2022)

Here is me on my 1975 Webco in early 1976 on our track in Grandview, MO.


----------



## lordscool (Aug 28, 2022)

Tom Hand said:


> Here is me on my 1975 Webco in early 1976 on our track in Grandview, MO.
> 
> View attachment 1686430



Here is my 76 Webco almost done. Are you the #2 ? Cool pic. You still have that bike?


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 28, 2022)

Yes, that is me and no, I sold it in 1976 early to get money to buy my DG.  Still have it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 5, 2022)

Last couple sets of 20" wheels that were broke down and sold


----------



## RVD_79 (Oct 3, 2022)

1971 Schwinn Stingray Junior early BMX conversation to Scrambler, as found.


----------



## RVD_79 (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## RVD_79 (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## k_jf1972 (Nov 22, 2022)

79 Scrambler Freestyler, my kids call it "Buzz Lightyear"


----------



## slamiam (Dec 6, 2022)

These are a few I've had.  The '81 Mongoose was actually found at Goodwill for $25.  I cleaned it up, replaced the completely destroyed AME grips with a new pair, and kept it for awhile.  Maxi Cross crank, Shotgun seat, Snake Belly tires, Z Rims, Cycle Pro seat clamp, and a Tuff Neck stem.  I liked it, but I just didn't love it. The '82 Schwinn Scrambler was a Craigslist freebie I picked up on Christmas day a few years ago.  It took a lot of cleaning to get it back to normal, but it's all original down to the tires.  The only thing I've replaced was 1 missing reflector on a pedal, and turned that seat post around since.  My youngest has laid claim to that one, so it's a keeper.  The '83 Hutch Expert Racer was a $20 yard sale find, last year.  Z Rims, Uni seat, and it had Oakley grips, but they were about 1/2 gone.  I added some new AME grips, gumwalls, and chain, and it'll be getting some more love this coming year.  The original chain broke and thru me into a curb, but it's probably one of my favorite bikes I've ever owned, and super light.  All 3 of the bikes were raced, and since they're about the same age and picked up in close proximity, there's a possibility they were all on a track at the same time, way back when.  That last pic. was the Hutch right after I picked it up and threw an old tire on the front, along with my oldest son's old Huffy (since sold).


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 25, 2022)

I get to clean this one up soon!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 25, 2022)

Nice ole predator 
Dec 1980 
Listed in dond if interested


----------



## birdzgarage (Sunday at 6:22 PM)




----------

